# Solved: MS Excel 2011 for MAC cell border formatting error



## mister2

When I am using MS Excel for MAC OSX 2011 the following happens:

When I want to format the borders of the cells, i.e. make the lines thicker or custom, the program pops up the error seen in the attached image.

It reads "*Font size must be between 1 and 409.*"

I did not make any font-related actions prior to selecting the cell formatting (i.e. no fat-fingered delete of font size for example)
Does anyone have a solution/idea for this issue.?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Headrush

Try selecting the cells you are changing and set the text size. (Even if cells empty)
Now try again to do border formatting.

It could just be a weird bug but I've read that helped some people with same problem.

Edit: Additional info: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/312260


----------



## mister2

Headrush said:


> Try selecting the cells you are changing and set the text size. (Even if cells empty)
> Now try again to do border formatting.
> 
> It could just be a weird bug but I've read that helped some people with same problem.
> 
> Edit: Additional info: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/312260


Wow.......awesome and accurate advice...THANKS!

After I highlighted/selected the cells I wanted to effect a border format to, I just clicked the font size drop down window and selected the font that was already defaulted (like re-confirming the defaulted font size)

And........it worked (just like it does in the windows version of Excel)

Thanks again:up:


----------

